# respiratory infection or disease and stress



## techhousejunkie (Jan 10, 2008)

I read the annual issue of reptiles as iam sure many of you did and I have a few questions that some of you may help me with. It said that easily stressed animals get respiratory infections from stress. Now im trying to tame my 4 month year old red and when i handle him he pants heavily which I was told was caused by stress. Now my questions are has anyone encountered a respiratory infec. or disease in a tegu? Are tegus easily stressed? And am I being too anal? I dont want him to get sick but I do want him to be able to free roam and be tame.

Any info at all would be a great help as always.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 10, 2008)

when they huff like that its a warning letting you know he is not happy.. but no i haven't had a respiratory infection by him huffing


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 11, 2008)

Stress in animals and in humans for that case lowers the immune system so yes stress can cause sickness and even death, especially in reptiles. When you 'tame' a tegu make sure he doesnt feel threatened in any way and take it slow. Let him get accustomed to you.
Make slow movements and let him know your not a threat but in fact 
someone that is his friend. As it gets older it will get used to you.


----------



## techhousejunkie (Jan 11, 2008)

are tegus considered an easily stressed reptile though?? My logic would be that there not since they are usually handled a lot by there keepers.


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 11, 2008)

All reptiles are prone to stress, even being caged can cause stress in reptiles. Some are more prone to stress than others but remember that these animals have evolved over hundreds of thousands of years in the wild and being captive is not their natural state of being.


----------

